# south australia reptiles



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

hi all im going to south australia on the holidays andcan use tell me what reptiles i can find there


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

google search, haha


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> google search, haha


 i didn`t even think of that


----------



## Jakee (Sep 6, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> google search, haha



lol ahaha good old google.


----------



## missllama (Sep 6, 2008)

lol south australia... holiday.... impossible theres nothing here lol!

nah kangaroo island

apart from that...

zilch lol


----------



## Rocket (Sep 6, 2008)

South Australia is a big place, maybe you should specify on where you'll be...


----------



## kakariki (Sep 6, 2008)

Blue tongues, Stumpies [ shinglebacks ], Beardies, Red Belly Blacks, Tigers, Browns...they are the most commonly seen.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 6, 2008)

We use to get heaps of sleepy lizzards(shinglebacks) & blue tongues on our cement pathway at our farm near Cape Jarvis.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 7, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Blue tongues, Stumpies [ shinglebacks ], Beardies, Red Belly Blacks, Tigers, Browns...they are the most commonly seen.


 
Every thing kakariki said and garden skinks and some marbled geckos.


----------



## Slytherin (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the little marbled geckos, we get them hiding under the potplants here @ my place in Adelaide.  We also have a resident bluetongue. We get a lot of preditory birds and have had a local fox, and a lot of cats around so the herps here tend to be scarce or hiding very well. 

The most common snake I see is the brown snake, but there are others as previous posts said. I really want to see a Murray Darling Carpet Python out in the wild    but they are very rare  and any sightings made need to be reported.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks guys i ant to see a murray darling as well thanks


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Sep 7, 2008)

SA is a big place, where abouts are you going?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 7, 2008)

Now is the best time - when I was there I used to go and see :
Tiger snakes (wear boots) - http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-35.368037,139.15211&z=13&t=h&hl=en
Tawny dragons ( on the top of the mountains ) http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-31.641068,138.5901&z=12&t=h&hl=en
Crested dragons and thorny devils ( if your lucky ) http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-32.913648,137.56807&z=11&t=h&hl=en
Painted dragons, underwoodsaurus, scalyfoots (sic) and ( one ) western blue tongue http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-35.249972,136.93419&z=12&t=h&hl=en

and all the others mentioned


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Sep 7, 2008)

T-rex's


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2008)

i don`t no were im going yet but my nana and pop have a caravan there i will find out were


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 8, 2008)

I've done a lot of "exploring" in the heritage listed scrubland on my parents farm on the Fleurieu Peninsula.

Red bellied black snakes were the most common (especially around creeks and dams)
Bearded Dragons
Unknown Dragon species
Blue Tongues
Sleepy Lizards
and one MASSIVE brown snake

Great fun! I'm not too confident around those brown snakes though...


----------

